# Stockage photos sur iCloud uniquement



## divadesiles (23 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Depuis de nombreuses années, mes photos sont stockées sur un disque dur externe de 1To avec copie automatique sur 2e partition d'1 To aussi. Toutes les photos prises avec mes divers APN, ainsi qu'avec mon premier iPhone. Bien. Mais avec l'arrivée d'iCloud et ses services de stockage de photos, j'ai fini par me laisser tenter pour toutes les nouvelles photos prises avec mon iPhone actuel. Sauf qu'à un moment donné, je me suis rendu compte que de toute façon, je ne pouvais plus copier ces photos récentes sur mon disque dur externe, faute d'espace disponible. J'ai donc décidé de mettre toutes mes anciennes photos sur iCloud en prenant la formule 2To. Je pense avoir coché ce qu'il fallait sur mon mac pour que mes photos en locale passent sur iCloud. Sauf que… C'est l'inverse qui se produit !!! Toutes les photos d'iCloud se sont mises à se télécharger sur mon disque dur externe qui, du coup, a vite été saturé… Et de fait, je ne peux même plus ouvrir Photos, et je me sens non seulement coincé, mais en plus, je paie un abonnement à une formule de 2 To pour rien.
Est-il bien possible d'avoir ses photos stockées uniquement sur iCloud pour libérer de la place sur ses terminaux et disques durs ?
Merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## ericse (23 Août 2021)

divadesiles a dit:


> Est-il bien possible d'avoir ses photos stockées uniquement sur iCloud


Bonjour,
Ça non, ce n'est pas possible, pas "uniquement"



divadesiles a dit:


> pour libérer de la place sur ses terminaux et disques durs ?


Par contre ça oui, c'est une des options d'iCloud, ça s'appelle "Optimiser le stockage"



divadesiles a dit:


> mais en plus, je paie un abonnement à une formule de 2 To pour rien


C'est balôt


----------



## divadesiles (24 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ça non, ce n'est pas possible, pas "uniquement"
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ces quelques réponses.
Alors, je me demande si je n'avais pourtant pas utilisé l'option de "Stocker dans iCloud" (plutôt que "Optimiser le stockage" qui semble plus dédié aux films et série d'Apple TV). "Stocker dans iCloud" me dit en effet que seuls les photos récentes ou celles ouvertes récemment seront conservées en pleine résolution, et le reste sera conservé sur iCloud. Sauf que quand j'active cette fonction, je vois l'espace disponible de mon disque dur réduire dramatiquement parce qu'il télécharge toutes mes photos iCloud dessus !!! 
Je rectifie une chose : "Optimiser le stockage" apparaît aussi dans le compte iCloud des préférence système et n'indique pas uniquement l'optimisation des films et séries, mais pour le coup, me dit que tout le contenu d'iCloud Drive sera stocké sur mon mac, et les documents plus anciens seront stockés uniquement sur iCloud si davantage d'espace est requis. Je me demande d'ailleurs à partir de combien de Mo iCloud estime qu'il faut arrêter le stockage sur mac pour ne le conserver que sur le cloud…
Bref, j'y ai cru, mais je retourne finalement à la case départ…


----------



## ericse (24 Août 2021)

divadesiles a dit:


> Merci pour ces quelques réponses.
> Alors, je me demande si je n'avais pourtant pas utilisé l'option de "Stocker dans iCloud" (plutôt que "Optimiser le stockage" qui semble plus dédié aux films et série d'Apple TV). "Stocker dans iCloud" me dit en effet que seuls les photos récentes ou celles ouvertes récemment seront conservées en pleine résolution, et le reste sera conservé sur iCloud.


C'est l'option "*Optimiser le stockage du Mac*" dans les réglages de Photos, onglet iCloud :



Je pense que les explications d'Apple sont plutôt claire pour une fois, est-ce que c'est ce que tu recherches ?


----------



## divadesiles (24 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est l'option "*Optimiser le stockage du Mac*" dans les réglages de Photos, onglet iCloud :
> Voir la pièce jointe 236217
> 
> Je pense que les explications d'Apple sont plutôt claire pour une fois, est-ce que c'est ce que tu recherches ?


Ben justement, quand on a l'impression de retrouver plus ou moins des fonctions a priori similaires, je trouve qu'on finit un peu par se perdre… Ce qui concerne l'optimisation du stockage pour les photos se trouve à la fois dans les préférences générales (compte icloud), dans "Informations système", et donc aussi dans Photos… Je vais donc essayer (je me demande quand même si je ne l'avais pas déjà essayé il y a quelques temps…). Mais ce qui est vraiment bizarre, c'est qu'avec l'optimisation des préférences générales, la réduction de mon espace disponible de mon disque dur que j'avais constaté a fini par s'arrêter en me laissant généreusement 129 Go de libres. Et pourtant j'entends ce disque dur qui tourne sacrément, peut-être est-il en train de charger les photos sur le cloud ? Eh bien quand je vais voir sur icloud.com ou sur mon iPhone, aucune nouvelle (ou plutôt ancienne !) photo n'apparaît… Non, vraiment je ne trouve pas cela si clair que ça !
Merci pour ton temps passé à me répondre pour me trouver une solution.


----------



## divadesiles (26 Août 2021)

Ok donc problème non résolu… Mon disque dur externe a finalement continué de se remplir jusqu’à épuisement (photos de iCloud je suppose), et comme il est désormais saturé, je me retrouve à nouveau dans l’impossibilité d’ouvrir Photos (histoire de voir si au moins, des photos d’icloud se sont bien téléchargées…). C’est vraiment la galère


----------



## ericse (27 Août 2021)

divadesiles a dit:


> Ok donc problème non résolu… Mon disque dur externe a finalement continué de se remplir jusqu’à épuisement (photos de iCloud je suppose), et comme il est désormais saturé, je me retrouve à nouveau dans l’impossibilité d’ouvrir Photos (histoire de voir si au moins, des photos d’icloud se sont bien téléchargées…). C’est vraiment la galère


Il fallait cocher "*Optimiser le stockage du Mac*" dans les paramêtres de Photos avant de saturer le disque  
(et partager une capture d'écran pour que l'on soit sûr que tu as bien coché la bonne case )


----------



## divadesiles (27 Août 2021)

Mais justement, c’est parce que j’ai coché « optimiser le stockage » que mon disque s’est soudainement mis à saturer !!!
Je vais tenter encore une chose : ne garder que mon dossier « photo library » sur mon disque dur et mettre le reste ailleurs, ce qui devrait pouvoir contenir à la fois ma photothèque « ancienne », ainsi que ma photothèque récente d’icloud. La question que je me pose, c’est comme se fait ensuite l’optimisation du stockage une fois que tout est synchronisé sur icloud ? Est-ce que mon disque dur se vide jusqu’à ne laisser que les fichiers originaux des photos récemment consultées ou bien garde-t-il de toutes façons toutes les photos originales puisque de toute façon, elles sont déjà là ?


----------



## ericse (27 Août 2021)

divadesiles a dit:


> Est-ce que mon disque dur se vide jusqu’à ne laisser que les fichiers originaux des photos récemment consultées ou bien garde-t-il de toutes façons toutes les photos originales puisque de toute façon, elles sont déjà là ?


Ben non, aucun des deux, c'est pourtant bien expliqué là :






divadesiles a dit:


> Mais justement, c’est parce que j’ai coché « optimiser le stockage » que mon disque s’est soudainement mis à saturer !!!


Tu es vraiment sûr et certain d'avoir coché la bonne case ??? Parce que si oui, tu aurais du trouver la réponse à ta question sur son fonctionnement


----------



## divadesiles (28 Août 2021)

Bonsoir Ericse,
Merci pour ta persévérance à vouloir solutionner mon problème ! Je t'assure que je suis plein de bonne volonté, mais j'ai beau avoir coché la bonne case, je suis totalement désespéré…
J'ai voulu essayer une solution alternative, tout en gardant les reglages d'optimisation :
Mon disque dur contenant ma photothèque locale contenait aussi pas mal d'autres fichiers assez copieux. Je me suis dit que je pourrais temporairement mettre ces fichiers sur mon mac pour gagner de la place sur le disque externe. En principe, mon disque de 1To devrait avoir assez de place pour à la fois conserver mes photos anciennes, mais aussi accueillir mes photos récentes icloud sans tout de suite le saturer et ne plus pouvoir réagir. C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais dans Photos, j'avais beau voir un message de "chargement en cours" (je ne sais pas si ça voulait dire qu'il  téléchargeait mes photos d'icloud sur mon disque ou le contraire), sur le cloud, je n'ai jamais pu voir la moindre ancienne photo, mais surtout, mon disque dur a finalement saturé (et oui…), et en regardant dans le paquet "photo library", j'ai trouvé un sous-dossier très lourd (350 Go) "Photos Library.photoslibrary/resources/cpl/cloudsync.noindex/storage" qui semble s'être créé depuis l'activation de l'optimisation… Comme si avant de pouvoir synchroniser les photos avec le cloud, le mac avait besoin de faire une opération de conversion des photos.
Une solution (qui n'en est sûrement pas une valable mais au point où j'en suis) serait au moins de faire des recherches de vidéos lourdes éventuellement jetables (j'en ai certainement pas mal qui n'ont pas grand intérêt), je regagnerai un peu de place, mais ça ne sera probablement pas suffisant… Mais de toute façon, j'ai l'impression que ne peut pas faire de recherche dans un paquet (pour chercher un fichier de plus de 1Go par exemple).
Bref, à suivre !


----------



## ericse (29 Août 2021)

divadesiles a dit:


> Bref, à suivre !


Effectivement, n'hésite pas à venir poser des questions ici


----------

